# wheel question



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont know to much about audi's......ok guys maybe someone can help me out a friend of mine has an audi all-road 2001 and the cener cap to one of his wheels cracked im not sure which one he would need can someone point me in the right direction???


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: wheel question (AWPGTI)*

twin spoke wheels or single???


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: wheel question (diive4sho)*

single


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: wheel question (AWPGTI)*

Try here: http://www.allroadfaq.com/


----------

